# China-Pakistan railway planning has emerged (China railway map)



## 艹艹艹

*Map source： National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC),People´s Republic of China*

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Hyde

Looks like the route is showing from Quetta to China

And Karachi to China

The gwadar to Quetta route is shown as road?


----------



## 艹艹艹

Aether said:


> Looks like the route is showing from Quetta to China
> 
> And Karachi to China
> 
> The gwadar to Quetta route is shown as road?


Pakistan's domestic specific line I do not know, the destination should be the Gwadar Port

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Chengdu-Golmud-Korla, under build
Korla-Kashgar, built
Kashgar-Hongqilapu(Khunjerab Pass), planned

When completed，produces of Chongqing, Chengdu, Lanzhou, Xining and Urumqi can arrive at Khunjerab Pass the Pak-Sino border port within 36-48 hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Rasengan

cirr said:


> Chengdu-Golmud-Korla, under build
> Korla-Kashgar, built
> Kashgar-Hongqilapu(Khunjerab Pass), planned
> 
> When completed，produces of Chongqing, Chengdu, Lanzhou, Xining and Urumqi can arrive at Khunjerab Pass the Pak-Sino border port within 36-48 hours.



I can't wait for this project to be completed. Chengdu is my brother's home city so hopefully alot of cargo (produce) can come from their. Brother's from China their are many business opportunities in Pakistan, so I really hope the SME's can enter our market and consider joint ventures with your Pakistani brothers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syed Taha Wajahat

Wow!! It seems now after 70 years we have started working to build our country with the help of our friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## China and Pakistan

表情包文化输出【滑稽】


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

If this project is completed, it would be the 8th (KKH) or 9th wonder of the world.


The terrain of GB is harsh.


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

Indian starts jealous xD and start give baseless comments, Point of View blah blah blah..!!


----------

